# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Nightmare - Friend Tries To Kill Me

## icepaw99

I had a dream quite a while ago now, but it still scares me. I dreamt that I was about to listen to a CD, so I asked my dad to put it on. He put it in the PS3 to play, but the disc must have been switched, because it came up with a video. It showed my best friend, looking at the camera. She gave an apologetic smile, and I got the feeling she was apologising for what was about to happen. 

She started walking away, but with her face still turned towards the camera, and then began to change, her face morphing, becoming more and more ugly and aged and deformed. I started panicking, yelling at my dad to switch it off, because I knew that as long as the video was playing, my friend would know where I was, and would come to kill me. I turned around and saw her through the window, a shadow coming up the steps to the front door, and started screaming, hitting my dad, telling him to turn off the video. I found myself hoping it was just a dream, but it felt too real, and I felt certain it wasn't a dream because it was so vivid. Then I woke up in tears.

Even months later, I still think about the dream pretty much every night. It still scares me, though I've only ever had the dream once.

I've been trying to think of what it means. If you try and figure it out, some important things that might help:
This friend was trying to commit suicide at the time
I was considering forgetting about her completely so I wouldn't have to deal with the suicide
I was depressed myself at the time

----------

